# Shotgun Issue



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

When I recently shot ducks for the local retriever club, I found that my Browing Silver shotgun had become sticky to the touch. Couldn't clean it off, because the Duratouch finish was disintegrating!

Found out that the finish failure had created a class-action lawsuit and because of it, the gun's going in for treatment today- whatever that means.

In the meantime, I am considering replacing the gun, because I believe it malfunctions too fast when it gets shot a bit. Powder residue is the culprit and some tolerances seem just too tight to keep the semi-auto functioning.

Any suggestions in a semi-auto 12-gauge scattergun?


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

https://www.stoegerindustries.com/m3500-shotgun

M3500 Stoeger


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I have never been a semi auto guy my ruger red label o/u is my go to on most hunts but my brother loves his baretta a300 .

I have shot it and it is a nice gun. never seen him have any issues with it


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang Dawg said:


> https://www.stoegerindustries.com/m3500-shotgun
> 
> M3500 Stoeger


Relatively inexpensive. Do you have personal experience with this gun? Thanks.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

kiyote said:


> I have never been a semi auto guy my ruger red label o/u is my go to on most hunts but my brother loves his baretta a300 .
> 
> I have shot it and it is a nice gun. never seen him have any issues with it


No O/U for me - can't get a triple. I'll check out the Beretta. They make some fine stuff from what I know. Thanks.

And, the idea is for a user and not some showpice.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

glenway said:


> Relatively inexpensive. Do you have personal experience with this gun? Thanks.


Yes I do, it is new this season but so far so good.

Mine is 28" and I added the steady stock,


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, DD.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

glenway said:


> No O/U for me - can't get a triple. I'll check out the Beretta. They make some fine stuff from what I know. Thanks.
> 
> And, the idea is for a user and not some showpice.


lol, hell I can't get a triple anyhow. I do tend to shoot better with my o/u then I do with pumps and autos though


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Me too Kiyote. I’ve got a browning Citori in 20 and a Ruger red label in 12.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just messing with you, Kiyote, but we fling a lot of lead at crows sometimes; a two-pipe shootsgun would save ammo anyway.

Had a side-by-side years ago and couldn't hit a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Think outside the box Glen ????


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Think outside the box Glen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AND it is biden approved for home defense. but only if you fire it into the air. :mrgreen:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, I've seen those in action. 100 round streetsweeper A.K.A. crowd pleaser.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Browning called to let me know they're replacing the stock with another camo pattern and then dipping the barrel and receiver.

Should look brand new. Good time to sell it when it's returned.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

glenway said:


> Browning called to let me know they're replacing the stock with another camo pattern and then dipping the barrel and receiver.
> 
> Should look brand new. Good time to sell it when it's returned.


What do you want for it?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not sure yet, Barry. I'm going to shop around first and see what's available with our gun shortage. May have to hang onto it till crow season is over March 31st.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I didn't need it either.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

What's "need" got to do with it?


----------

